# Just realized I don't know what this is!



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

You can see the pot insert and bag label say "wisteria".
ID please.
Oh geeze, wait, is this what it looks like "emersed" vs. "submersed"?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't see the picture well on my phone, but look up Hygrophila difformis in the Plant Finder. That should be what you have.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool that's what I did. So my plants look like the "emersed" pic. How does the plant transition to the "submersed" version. Do all the leaves fall off or what? Just wondering what to expect. Thanks in advance!



Cavan Allen said:


> I can't see the picture well on my phone, but look up Hygrophila difformis in the Plant Finder. That should be what you have.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It will just start growing the new leaves. Unless the old ones are really rotted, leave them on, as it will draw nutrition from them while as it converts.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow thanks! I'll look forward to watching the plant transform.



Cavan Allen said:


> It will just start growing the new leaves. Unless the old ones are really rotted, leave them on, as it will draw nutrition from them while as it converts.


----------

